# urban terror y awesome wm

## johpunk

Bueno, se me ocurrio eliminar urbanterror y volverlo a instalar pero esta vez desde un ebuild ya que lo sacaron de portage y aca empezo el problema, a la hora de ejecutarlo me cambia al primer tag y cuando me devuelvo al tag donde ejecute el juego cambia automaticamente al primero, intente ejecutar el juego en el primer tag y al parecer se ejecuta pq suena la musica del juego pero la pantalla se queda negra lo dejo asi por mas de un minuto para ver si me tira la imagen del juego pero no, solamente escucho la musica, pensando que podria ser fallo del ebuild inicie sesion en openbox y ahi el juego va bien pero en awesome no, y la verdad no tengo idea de que pueda esta pasando por llevo mucho usando este wm y jugando en el urbanterror y nunca me paso esto, solo por descartar ejecute opena rena y otros juegos mas en awesome y todo normal, osea como siempre.... ejecute por consola urbanterror y me dice lo siguiente

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ioq3-urt Dec 28 2010 based on ioq3 1.36+SVN, under the GPL. gcc x86_64
> 
> Client had been running for 0 days, 0 hours, 30 min and 40s
> ...

 

el ebuild con el que reinstale el juego fue este link alguna idea?

alguna idea?

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Si te funcionaba antes, entonces yo creo que una USE flag se ha escapado del ebuild. Trata de poner a awesome en modo "float" (o como se llame el modo tipo openbox, metacity, etc) y ejecutalo, el problema que hay con esos wm y algunas aplicaciones es que se cambia la forma de procesar la ventana y eso causa conflicto cuando usas cosas como pantalla completa, a mi me pasa con algunas aplicaciones java y dwm pero siempre cambio a floating y queda listo.

----------

## johpunk

sobre lo de que se escapo una USE flag quien sabe, ya que me dio por instalar wmii y al ejecutar urbanterror funciona bien, no hay ningun problema, y en awesome puedo cambiar al modo floating que de igual manera persiste el problema.. no puedo jugar urbanterror   :Confused: 

----------

## johpunk

bueno aca lo solucione ajustando la resolucion del juego "1600x1024" muy parecia a la de mi monitor "1680x1050" es raro que suceda esto pues anteriormente jugaba a 1024x768 sin problemas.. quien sabe a que se deba esto.

----------

